# Seen Any Good Movies Lately?



## derekwolff (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, just wanted to see what other furs are watching. I saw Silver Linings Playbook recently. It's got Jennifer Lawrence (The Hunger Games) and Bradley Cooper (The Hangover). For a romantic comedy it is really, really good. You should definitely see it if it is in a theater near you.

So tell me, what movies have you guys seen lately?


----------



## Furcade (Jan 15, 2013)

The last movie I watched that I thoroughly enjoyed was Skyfall. Especially because the cinema played it back to back after Taken 2. But yeah, it was fantastic.

Oh, and I saw Life of Pi the other day. It was ok. The last thirty seconds being imperfect and the blatant dropping of the interesting religious themes in places sorta soiled it a bit for me, I think.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 16, 2013)

derekwolff said:


> So tell me, what movies have you guys seen lately?



We already have a thread about recent movies that's been around since 2009. Learn to read.


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2013)

I saw Silver Linings Playbook myself only a couple of weeks after it came out.

Stunning story and pretty brutally honest. Bit of a cheesy, manufactured ending; but it's seriously, seriously good. Like, wow.


I'm looking forward to seeing "What Richard Did". Anyone seen "Seven Psychopaths" yet, too?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 16, 2013)

I watched *V/H/S* which is this found footage style horror movie. Highly recommend it. It's a very surprising and unnerving movie. Maybe because so little is explained. 
Also *The Adjustment Bureau* which is a cool light sci-fi movie.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> We already have a thread about recent movies that's been around since 2009. Learn to read.



3 years old and I guess it's like, 500 pages long. And when it gets that long, people stop listening to each other and just post - the dialogue is ruined, and that is kinda the point of a "community". And it's 3 years old. And it's not stickied, or on the first three pages. This is a shiny new thread about shiny new movies. Did I mention the old thread is 3 years old? Let it be, bro.

But seriously, Silver Linings Playbook is good, huh? I must admit I kinda judged it down as being some sort of stereotypical indie movie just off the name.


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 17, 2013)

SIX said:


> Anyone seen "Seven Psychopaths" yet, too?



I loved that movie! Just the right amount of funny and dark humor. Can't wait for that to be on DVD.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally saw Speed 2 last night. It was "good" enough that I riffed on how shitty it was throughout its running time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2013)

Furcade said:


> people stop listening to each other and just post



Quit projecting. I actually read what other people have to say.


----------



## BRN (Jan 18, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Finally saw Speed 2 last night. It was "good" enough that I riffed on how shitty it was throughout its running time.



Oldie but goldie. Unfortunately, Speed 2 suffers the Die Hard 2 problem of being a sequel trying too hard to be better. 

Oh!

Starship Troopers 2, anybody?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 18, 2013)

I just saw this awesome movie called My Man Godfrey. If you get the chance, please watch it, and be sure to see the 1930's original, not the remake that came out in the 40's or 50's.


----------



## Em1l (Jan 18, 2013)

I Suppose the last newish film I saw was Skyfall, though I have much internal debate considering whether it was 'good', awesome visuals, not so great plot layout


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 19, 2013)

Em1l said:


> I Suppose the last newish film I saw was Skyfall, though I have much internal debate considering whether it was 'good', awesome visuals, not so great plot layout



Personally I thought the plot was one of the best ones for a Bond film. It actually had character development. Something no other Bond film had.

I recently watched the African Queen with Humphrey Bogart and Katherine Hepburn. The story itself did not particularly wow me. But Bogart and Hepburn's performances were great. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 19, 2013)

a rather nice friend let me watch Dread very very kickass ^_^


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 19, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> a rather nice friend let me watch Dread very very kickass ^_^



The new one? Or "Judge Dredd" with Sylvester Stallone?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 19, 2013)

I think the new one is just called Dredd. I was suprised by it aswell, i thought it would be crap, i was always under the impression it was very sci-fi, and the new film just looked too gritty with very little sci-fi elements. Was a lot better than i thought it would be though.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 19, 2013)

I saw a film called _Midnight's Children _the other day, and I have to say it is one of the best films I've seen. It seems to blend fact and fiction together in a totally believable way.


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 20, 2013)

Not very "new" since its been out of theatres for a while, but I watched The Perks of Being a Wallflower this week.
Its a really touchy feely (kind of a chick flick) 
Life of Pi was stunning as well, and so was The Hobbit of course 
I also just recently re-watched both Iron Man movies.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2013)

Furcade said:


> But seriously, Silver Linings Playbook is good, huh? I must admit I kinda judged it down as being some sort of stereotypical indie movie just off the name.



It actually looked more like a stereotypical rom-com to me. PASS

Last "new" movie I watched... I saw Les Mis, Wreck It Ralph and The Hobbit within days of each other. They came out on the same day in Australia. They're all excellent in my book, but YMMV with Les Mis.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't seen any since Skyfall, but that was great.  One of the best Bond movies.


----------



## sebkad (Mar 27, 2013)

Django Unchained http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1853728/?ref_=sr_1
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568346/?ref_=sr_1
Cload Atlas http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1371111/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
Grave Encounters - quite nice horror http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1703199/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
Pandorum http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1188729/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
Taken http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0936501/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903624/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 27, 2013)

I recently watched Phantasm 1 through 3. I'll be watching 4 when I get some time. It's not a bad series of films, though it's a bit cheesy at times, especially when the silver orbs latch onto people's heads and drills into their brains, making blood spray out like a tap, hehe.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Mar 31, 2013)

I just watched this again for the umpteenth time. Gotta love Advent Children :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QDVrMQhsN0


----------



## Kiki~ (Mar 31, 2013)

try older movies like Pulp Fiction, A Simple Plan, and Backdraft.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 2, 2013)

Just saw (within the past few months) Django Unchained and The Hobbit, two awesome movies.  I also saw recently the original Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stalone as well as one of my most favorite movies of all time: The Room!  If you haven't seen or heard of Tommy Wiseau's The Room, drop what you're doing this instant and go watch it.  It is so bad, so terrible, so unbelievably god awful of a movie that you will enjoy it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 2, 2013)

Its not a really new movie but I recently watched Megan is Missing.  I'll just give one warning, the last 30 min of it has to be one of the most disturbing things it made me sick to my stomach due to the fact this movie is based off of 7 actual cases of child abduction.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw the Cloud Atlas. Certainly refreshing and a mindfuck


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 2, 2013)

Since it was Easter, my family followed tradition:

_*Ben-Hur*_ (Blu-Ray):







Probably the oldest movie mentioned in this "new" thread.

Despite that the Spanish dubbing was a silly Castellan version (which didn't match the subtitles at all) and not the one given on TV Easter re-runs, it didn't stop the movie from being any less awesome.

I gotta take some time to watch the extras, though...


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 2, 2013)

And now for something completely different.
It funny but definitely not the best of the bunch.


----------



## Lhune (Apr 2, 2013)

I started watching Rise of the Guardians. Didn't finish it though because it got too late, will finish it later. Not the best-developed story but lovely to look at !


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 3, 2013)

I watched _The Artist_ again today. Such a solid and pretty movie.


----------



## Mittens (Apr 4, 2013)

I seen Identity Thief the other week, it was actually a pretty good movie.


----------



## CanineCanvas (Apr 22, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Its not a really new movie but I recently watched Megan is Missing.  I'll just give one warning, the last 30 min of it has to be one of the most disturbing things it made me sick to my stomach due to the fact this movie is based off of 7 actual cases of child abduction.



Oi vey, I watched that movie the beginning of this month and I'm STILL slightly traumatized from it. I've never seen something so disturbing in my entire life, especially all mushed into 30 terrifying minutes.

-----

I watched The Lucky One yesterday, and I thought it was really good. c: Even though it's predictable, the characters, music, and composition of the lighting and such really make up for it.


----------

